# CFLRS Internet Site, BMQ-IAP-BOTP Info, Joining Instructions & Related Info.



## Eye In The Sky (28 Oct 2008)

There always seems to be questions about Basic Training/BMQ/IAP/BOTP and CFLRS in general.  There is alot of info available on the CFLRS Internet site.  Try reading thru the info available on their site, it is there for a reason.  Potential candidates (BMQ, IAP and BOTP inclusive) should look thru the Are You Ready section of the site.  Everyone heading to CFLRS should read, understand and follow the Joining Instructions.  

From here:

*14 things you need to know before coming to the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School*

1. Your course is about 62% of classroom training with study and theoretical exams.

2. Your course is about 25% of field training with practical exams.

3. 13% of your course will be devoted to physical training.

4. Training days start at 5:10 am and end at 11:00 pm.

5. Types of physical training: running, weight training (machines), obstacle course, forced marches, circuit training, in-pool training. It is very important to have proper running shoes.

6. Protein supplements to augment performance are not allowed.

7. If you are single, you must pay rations and quarters throughout your stay at the School at a cost of $425.00 per month.

8. Your civil status must be up-to-date and you must have the proper documentation to prove it.

9. Ensure your financial arrangements are completed prior to your arrival at the School.

10. If you request a voluntary release, a 2 to 4 week waiting period (if there are no major problems encountered with your administrative file) will be required before you may return home.

11. During the first four weeks, you will not be able to leave the military base. After this initial period, weekend leave will be granted depending upon your training performance. Visitors are not permitted during the week.

12. The School is housed in a 12-story building, and unless you are on medical restrictions, elevators are out of bounds to students.

13. Teamwork is essential and the key to your success.

14. Your success is directly proportional to the level of physical and mental preparation that you will have undertaken prior to your arrival.


23/01/2008


----------



## Shoto (15 Nov 2008)

Excellent post. New guys! Keep this all in mind.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Nov 2008)

Can this be made a sticky?


----------



## Lil_T (15 Mar 2009)

Can someone highlight the supplement part?  I don't even know how many questions we've had regarding that in the last 2 months....

eta:  I used the search function to find this!  Imagine that.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (15 Mar 2009)

Thank you for this, Great post!
I have to take care of number 8. I lost my Birth Certificate a while back, they let me get away with it during the application process only because I brought my baptism certificate, so I'll have to get that taken care of before I leave.


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2009)

Good original post, but if I may add a disclaimer:

     While most of the info is still good (the 14 things list being one of them) the website is lagging behind some changes to CFLRS. Most of these are minor and you will be informed of them when you get there, but take anything the Recruiting Centre or your course staff says as the gospel and don't say "But the website said.....!"
    Don't mean to nitpick, just be aware that not everything you see on the internet is true. Except that last sentence. And that one. And that one...

And as it's after midnight:  :st.patty:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2009)

Yes, the site has changed some...and for the better, IMO.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/index-eng.asp


----------



## bradlupa (18 Mar 2009)

FYI they have just changed the requirement for voluntary release to 5 weeks. Meaning that you must complete the first five weeks before a request may be put forward.  

So if you are thinking that if you don't like it in the first week, you will now have to stay for 5 weeks to make sure that it is not for you.


I think that it is a great idea


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> FYI they have just changed the requirement for voluntary release to 5 weeks. Meaning that you must complete the first five weeks before a request may be put forward.
> 
> So if you are thinking that if you don't like it in the first week, you will now have to stay for 5 weeks to make sure that it is not for you.
> 
> I think that it is a great idea



I thought it was a better idea when you had to complete the entire BMQ before you could be released.   :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Mar 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> FYI they have just changed the requirement for voluntary release to 5 weeks. Meaning that you must complete the first five weeks before a request may be put forward.
> 
> So if you are thinking that if you don't like it in the first week, you will now have to stay for 5 weeks to make sure that it is not for you.
> 
> ...



I am curious, are applicants signing a form stating "I am aware I must XYZ" or anything to that effect, where they acklowledge they are aware of it when they are sworn in?

If not, maybe that is something they should be doing.


----------



## Nuggs (19 Mar 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am curious, are applicants signing a form stating "I am aware I must XYZ" or anything to that effect, where they acklowledge they are aware of it when they are sworn in?
> 
> If not, maybe that is something they should be doing.



Yes there is.

When I re-enrolled last week there were several different items from last year.

The most notable (Beyond the certificate saying that I enrolled in FORCES.CA not the Canadian Forces) being that I had to meet individually with an Officer, and have them explain what would be expected of me in the coming weeks, the new PT standards, and the above VR change. There is a signoff saying that you understand and acklowledge .

The File Manager said the meeting / paperwork was new as of that week.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (19 Mar 2009)

When I received my offer, and even before both my interviewer and file manager were very specific to tell me the following:

In order to stay at St. Jean I must do a minimum of 4 push ups and 3.5 on the expres test to even qualify for RFT. These are Male Under 34 Minimums.

Female's are required to do 2 push ups and a 1.5 (I think ?) on the expres test to qualify for RFT. But minimum standards have been confirmed.

You cannot VR before the end of week 4 also. Confirmed.

These changes come into effect on April 1st, 2009... I'm on the first BMQ after these changes, April 6th, 2009.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

Those are really low minimums....


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (19 Mar 2009)

Yeah... The 20 MSR doesn't even start calculating VO2 Max Until Level 4 starts... lets put it that way.

Level 6 I might have a touch of concern about... but 3.5 is not difficult.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

Level 6 isn't even that bad, if you are in decent shape, you shouldn't be worried at all.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Level 6 isn't even that bad, if you are in decent shape, you shouldn't be worried at all.



When did you last do the shuttle run ?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (19 Mar 2009)

Almost 2 years ago in gym class when I was not in shape at all.


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (19 Mar 2009)

Well it's kind of funny... I run 30 minutes 5 days a week at a pace of 5 mph / 5.5 mph (so around 8.5 km/h) and I also am using the link found in another topic to run the beep test here at work... the front of the shop is 18.5 meters and I'm alone most of the day so I'll run it 1-2 times and I get to 6 or 6.5 in steel toe boots / work coveralls so I'm hoping I'm working hard enough... I guess its just residual discomfort because I was out of shape for so long...


----------



## modemslayer (9 Oct 2009)

now i think i know the answer to this but i'll ask anyway are you allowed to bring anything like an ipod or computer or any electronics for that matter


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Oct 2009)

Why don't you read the Joining Instructions that are publilshed to answer questions like this?

Seriously, if you even searched this forum, you'd find the answer.  But its all been answered in the JIs.  Give them a look, from start to finish, and most of your questions should be answered.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Dec 2009)

Hey,

We have just noticed that the new joining instructions dated (November 2009) have a new arrival procedure.
It now states that you need to arrive *before 20h00 the Saturday before your course begin* (and not the Sunday as it used to be)  
see page 5 of pdf joining instructions dated November 2009
or see website under when and where to show up:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#2b

Very important change, for anybody owning a copy of the joining instructions before this last update in November 2009!!! 24 hours late !!! what a good way to start!!!  ;D


----------



## Cleric515 (11 Dec 2009)

im curious about the supplements because as of right now i take creatine with a protein powder before and after my workouts, looked in that joining instructions and it didn't mention anything about supplements so can someone who for surely knows tell everyone here that might be wondering


----------



## George Wallace (11 Dec 2009)

Cleric515 said:
			
		

> im curious about the supplements because as of right now i take creatine with a protein powder before and after my workouts, looked in that joining instructions and it didn't mention anything about supplements so can someone who for surely knows tell everyone here that might be wondering



We have covered these points before.  If you want you can read more about it by using the SEARCH function and those "keywords".  What it boils down to is that you should not bother to bring or even worry about bringing these supplements as you will have no time to use, no room to store, no place to buy, etc. while on course.


----------



## nighthawk1237 (4 Oct 2012)

I have been a bit confused on this whole issue, I was told that caffeine is a no and It will end up in my urine test and I can get in trouble for it.
But what about creatine, multivitamin and protein? They are naturally found in your body and an increase will it have any effect on my urine test/drug? 
Basic training is going to be hard and I might need to help my muscles recover faster.

Also bodybuilding websites ship them to Training Centers but does this apply to Canada?

I am not sure on what I can Bring To Basic Training can someone provide me with a short list?


Thanks

I am leaving at the end of October.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/Smileys/Armyca/sm_salute.gif


----------



## nighthawk1237 (4 Oct 2012)

I know this sounds stupid but also what kind of clothing can I bring?


----------



## Jimmy_D (4 Oct 2012)

Do a little bit of a search on this site, and you should find all the answers you are looking for regarding your request.


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2012)

nighthawk1237 said:
			
		

> But what about creatine, multivitamin and protein?



Posts #21 and 22:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80871/post-896970.html#msg896970


----------



## Scott (4 Oct 2012)

And before we revisit the whole ''it's natural'' angle - nobody cares, rules are rules. Accept them or move on.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2012)

"Creatine"?  Why would you want to take a CANCER causing substance, or kidney damage such as interstitial nephritis,  or increase the production of formaldehyde, etc.?


----------



## Alderson (12 Mar 2015)

I've got a question about one of the documents that I need to bring with me to St. Jean
Under Documents to Bring, number 4, it states:

Names, addresses, and home and office telephone numbers of three individuals who can serve as your references.

For this, can those three references be family, friends, or do they have to strictly be professional references?

I'm just curious because  some of my professional references won't release their home address or home phone numbers, just strictly business addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## DAA (12 Mar 2015)

Alderson said:
			
		

> I've got a question about one of the documents that I need to bring with me to St. Jean
> Under Documents to Bring, number 4, it states:
> 
> Names, addresses, and home and office telephone numbers of three individuals who can serve as your references.
> ...



They are looking for references which will be used for your Security Clearance processing.

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/330-60-eng.asp

See the document above and "Part M".  It is pretty much self explanatory.


----------

